
Show HN: An AVR based 8-bit Microcomputer - reidrac
http://www.usebox.net/jjm/dan64/
======
userbinator
More precisely, it's "An AVR-based 6502 microcomputer emulator."

Not all MCUs are Harvard architecture though - ARMs, MC68K, 68HC08/11/12/16,
MSP430, and PIC32 (basically MIPS) all have a single code+data address space.

------
Narishma
The URL made me think it would be about the uzebox AVR-based 8-bit console.

[http://belogic.com/uzebox/index.asp](http://belogic.com/uzebox/index.asp)

------
bliti
I was thinking about doing something like this as a weekend project. I'm gonna
use your and just have fun with it. Very nice work.

~~~
reidrac
Thanks! I'm glad you like it :)

After all the work was done I realized that perhaps would have been a more
accessible project if I had developed an Arduino shield instead of an
standalone PCB.

You can still build it with an Arduino and a breadboard and the only _special_
component in the list is the SPI SRAM.

~~~
bliti
I'd say a shield would be ideal. You could probably sell it to get more funds
to tinker. :)

